# First Flat work Table



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Did some smoking today and needed additional table space. So I thought I would make me a table. I used some live edge Mulberry. Wood has some real nice figure to it and the infamous yellow associated with Mulberry. I decided I would put it on a stainless stand since it was outside and the stainless should hold up well. Now I don't do a lot of flat work so I guess there is a first time for anything. C&C welcome.

Rodney


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2015)

Rodney there's no pictures my man! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2015)

So thin I cannot even see- Great planing job...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)

Rodney take your camo hunting gear off of it so we can see it . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

OOps Sorry Guys!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2015)

That table is a mans table....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2015)

When I was single and broke my spool dining room table, this is what I used !!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)

What kind of joinery did you use to fasten the top to the stand? They look like those fancy gravity joints you master woodworkers use.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 11, 2015)

Rodney, showed this post to the wife, she said, "Finally, someone on the same level as me, function and purpose." I guess I've been trying too hard or failing too often. Keep up the good work. I recommend using a Miller finish on that live edge mulberry since it would be a waste using Anheuser-Busch and many other liquids known to finish things off....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2015)

You got to know someone will get hammered and sit on one end of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2015)

For proper proportions it really needs a 2 legs like that placed at either end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2015)

Finally! A use for Miller beer!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2015)

No I drank the beer its just an empty keg. I needed the keg-r-rator to store all the deer sausage and jerky in after the house fridge filled up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice slab! Don't know much about mulberry, but hope it works out. Chuck


----------

